# Ignition issues?



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

check the fuse under cowling


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> check the fuse under cowling


^this,

Just an FYI
Kill switch has nothing to do weather a motor will trim up and down, or turn over. It just won't start if its bad.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I've doubled checked all the fuses. When I turn the key to the on position it makes a little click noise. Then when I try to turn the engine over nothing happens. It also makes a little click noise when I try to trim the motor but nothing happens


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I've doubled checked all the fuses. When I turn the key to the on position it makes a little click noise. Then when I try to turn the engine over nothing happens. It also makes a little click noise when I try to trim the motor but nothing happens


If you hear clicking it's getting power just not enough juice to run it.
Lose ground somewhere!
Bad battery switch!

Also even though you said live well pump comes on check your battery, live well pump doesn't draw anything compared to the Motor. 

Also what kind of motor? Very unlikely that both the starter solenoid and Trim solenoid went bad at the same time.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Tried to jump it and nothing happened. It's an 07 50hp yami 4stroke. I don't have a battery switch on it. So if that leaves me with a loose ground somewhere. The one coming off the battery directly into motor is good. So that puts me under the console. I hope it's not in the control box that looks like a nightmare to take apart. Still don't know what blew the fuse.
Appreciate all your help. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Tried to jump it and nothing happened. It's an 07 50hp yami 4stroke. I don't have a battery switch on it. So if that leaves me with a loose ground somewhere. The one coming off the battery directly into motor is good. So that puts me under the console. I hope it's not in the control box that looks like a nightmare to take apart. Still don't know what blew the fuse.
> Appreciate all your help. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


I would have to say you have a lose ground, hot wire, or bad cables, if your sure your battery is good. I just can't see the trim and tilt and starter solenoids going bad at the same time. 

Have you tried a different battery? I know you said you tried jumping it but that doesn't always work. 

What is the chances that it got struck lightning?


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Bad cables or bad connections. I have 12v at the battery and 4v at the motor. I'm thinking bad cables as the connections seem tight. Thanks for all the advice I would of never thought bad cables. Many thanks


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

So I hooked jumper cables between motor and battery. The trim worked fine but motor still wouldn't start. Do you think if it had better connections instead of jumper cables it would start or is there another problem


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> So I hooked jumper cables between motor and battery. The trim worked fine but motor still wouldn't start. Do you think if it had better connections instead of jumper cables it would start or is there another problem


It will start, don't think there is another problem. Hook the jumper cables directly to the hot on the solenoid (side going to the battery), and a good ground on the engine block and see what she does.


----------

